# Long Islanders... Whats the deal here?



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I have only been plowing for about 4 years but has it ever been this bad? When are we going to have a plowable storm... I havent been out since last season... I am really getting anxious... Even if we only get 2 events I will be happy. I put some money into the beast this year and would like to recoop it. Anyone think the seasons dead? Do you think we will have 2 storms before its over? I might sell my plow equipment and buy an Icecream truck :crying:


----------



## SNOWMANTFM (Oct 29, 2007)

*Long Island Snow Or Lack Of*

My Friend Long Island Also Here Doing This 19yrs And From Experience I Can Tell You This Winter Will Be A Wash We Will Be Lucky If We Get One Its Not In The Cards This Year Pray For Next Year And Hey It Cant Be Worse Then This Year


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

SNOWMANTFM;504523 said:


> My Friend Long Island Also Here Doing This 19yrs And From Experience I Can Tell You This Winter Will Be A Wash We Will Be Lucky If We Get One Its Not In The Cards This Year Pray For Next Year And Hey It Cant Be Worse Then This Year


So you are saying there has been seasons with no plowable storms. I am almost 30 years old and havent remembered a winter where we didn't get snow... I hope we get at least 1...


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

this season is not over at all i think were gona get atleast two nice storms this year and theres one in 10 days that if it happens it could be over 12 inches soo dont say its over untile the flowers are blooming


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

chevykid;504662 said:


> this season is not over at all i think were gona get atleast two nice storms this year and theres one in 10 days that if it happens it could be over 12 inches soo dont say its over untile the flowers are blooming


Where do you go for the long range forecast (10 days possible 12")


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

We usually get 2 plowable events a year that you can count on. But I am hoping for more since I need to recover some expenses also.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

looks like were gona get some plowable snow if this comes to what there saying


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think that tomorrows storm will be like all the others....

If it tracks this way we get alot of rain but if it goes that way we could get alot of snow. So my forecast is either we get 2 inches of rain or we could get somewhere between a dusting and 8 inches of snow... I know I missed my calling to be a weather guy...


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I will be able to tell you what we got on monday. It's funny,I ran in to a friend of mine who plows also in the beginning of the month at the sachem North play. We both jokingly said it would snow on the 22nd because I was going camping and he was going to florida. Well I am not going camping and have his accounts to do also.
This has been a strange winter.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

the weather forcasters are off on this storm the last storm were we gota some snow the storm cut up to the lakes sooo far west this one is gona be to the east of us soo i think no matter wut were gona stay snow maby some sleet


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

How did everyone make out any pictures? Snow fall total?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I was out from 4:30 AM until around 4:00 PM.. It was alot better plowing this stuff than last storm... I hate slop... This is my 5th year and first time I broke something... I still plowed though... My E-60 isnt staying up and keeps drifting down... Also this morning I got up to plow out my Uncles Driveway and on my way there I noticed my plow was moving wierd... I pulled over and noticed that I must have sheared both bolts that the cradle mounts to the frame on the passenger side  I hit a manhole pretty hard at my last site of the night and probably broke them then... I hate contractors that do not know how to properly set a frame and grate manhole... Has this ever happened to any of you guys? All in all was a good night and I guess 5 years without incident is good...


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

we had about 8 on the south shore like around lynbrook good snow to until the rain started comin down out at 4:30 in the mornin like powder by 6 that night hada clean up wit was under cars it was slop


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jjklongisland;524914 said:


> I was out from 4:30 AM until around 4:00 PM.. It was alot better plowing this stuff than last storm... I hate slop... This is my 5th year and first time I broke something... I still plowed though... My E-60 isnt staying up and keeps drifting down... Also this morning I got up to plow out my Uncles Driveway and on my way there I noticed my plow was moving wierd... I pulled over and noticed that I must have sheared both bolts that the cradle mounts to the frame on the passenger side  I hit a manhole pretty hard at my last site of the night and probably broke them then... I hate contractors that do not know how to properly set a frame and grate manhole... Has this ever happened to any of you guys? All in all was a good night and I guess 5 years without incident is good...


Did you check the fluid level? I had that problem last year i was low on fluid. That is good after 5 years. I havent had any thing major happen to me in that time either. Any pictures?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;524980 said:


> we had about 8 on the south shore like around lynbrook good snow to until the rain started comin down out at 4:30 in the mornin like powder by 6 that night hada clean up wit was under cars it was slop


I was in Lynbrook today (Distinct Motoring) It look like you guys got a little more snow then my area did. There were still guys out today cleaning up.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Quality SR;525037 said:


> Did you check the fluid level? I had that problem last year i was low on fluid. That is good after 5 years. I havent had any thing major happen to me in that time either. Any pictures?


Yeah I kept topping her off, wasnt taking much fluid at all... I wound up taking off the E-60 and putting on my buddies E-47. I am gonna have the E-60 rebuilt by Angelos this week... I also got the frame reattached, that was fun . I use grade 5 bolts... I would rather have them shear off when hitting something hard then use Grade 8's and bend my mounting carton... I cant believe how much slower the E-47 is...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jjklongisland;525201 said:


> Yeah I kept topping her off, wasnt taking much fluid at all... I wound up taking off the E-60 and putting on my buddies E-47. I am gonna have the E-60 rebuilt by Angelos this week... I also got the frame reattached, that was fun . I use grade 5 bolts... I would rather have them shear off when hitting something hard then use Grade 8's and bend my mounting carton... I cant believe how much slower the E-47 is...


Wow. How long were you out of service for?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

The sagging plow issue I just dealt with the whole storm... The manhole incident happened after we were done plowing and I just went to shovel a sidewalk at one of the sites at the end of the storm and after shoveling I said to my self, I want to push that pile a little further back and bam, manhole cover... I was litterally the last push of the storm so I didnt miss any work... I decided to fix it today in case we get something Tuesday night... So I guess it couldnt have happened at a better time


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, you are real Lucky it happened when it did. LOL. I mean i am sorry to hear that you had problems but atleast it wasn't in the beginning of the storm. You fixed it today expecting this "winter storm warning to 11pm" was going to drop more snow. The weather people suck. Everytime i encounter an obstacle i make a map of it on my notes for the next time. I kept hitting this manhole at this lot, i think i hit it 3 times. lol. I made a little map of it and its location for the next time around.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I hear ya... This time around I was plowing a lot of new sites so its kinda hard... My first night ever plowing 5 years ago I was plowing this bus loop and this manhole was sticking up like 2 or 3 inches... I was plowing the second row of snow ever and hit it at like 15 mph... It stopped my truck dead in its tracks and both my plow lights snapped off at there bases and were hanging by there wires... Thanks god for duct tape... Lets just say I will never forget that manhole. I almost quit plowing right there and then and said what the hell did I get myself into... 

As far as the weatherman are concerned I think this has been the worst year for accuracy and weathermen... They are really blowing alot of forecasts... Oh well...


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find the snow totals for the last storm or the total for Islip/ MacArthur. I tried a couple of differant sites and couldn't get them. I've seen other sites that have them but charge just need a close number for billing.

Thanks...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

bluerage94;525336 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the snow totals for the last storm or the total for Islip/ MacArthur. I tried a couple of differant sites and couldn't get them. I've seen other sites that have them but charge just need a close number for billing.
> 
> Thanks...


Try this site, I know it gives alot of info and I think it gives snowfall totals... Look on left side of page

http://www.wunderground.com/US/NY/New_York.html

I dont know if MacArther is listed


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

bluerage94;525336 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the snow totals for the last storm or the total for Islip/ MacArthur. I tried a couple of differant sites and couldn't get them. I've seen other sites that have them but charge just need a close number for billing.
> 
> Thanks...


Unfortunately only Central Park... Maybe you can find how to change where?

http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Found it

http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bluerage94;525336 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the snow totals for the last storm or the total for Islip/ MacArthur. I tried a couple of differant sites and couldn't get them. I've seen other sites that have them but charge just need a close number for billing.
> 
> Thanks...


You can also do a search on noaa.com.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jjklongisland;525255 said:


> I hear ya... This time around I was plowing a lot of new sites so its kinda hard... My first night ever plowing 5 years ago I was plowing this bus loop and this manhole was sticking up like 2 or 3 inches... I was plowing the second row of snow ever and hit it at like 15 mph... It stopped my truck dead in its tracks and both my plow lights snapped off at there bases and were hanging by there wires... Thanks god for duct tape... Lets just say I will never forget that manhole. I almost quit plowing right there and then and said what the hell did I get myself into...
> 
> As far as the weatherman are concerned I think this has been the worst year for accuracy and weathermen... They are really blowing alot of forecasts... Oh well...


I know what your saying. The first time at new lots i take my time and take some notes. The next time around, i go faster, you know. Hey they have a good job. They are being paid big bucks to be wrong. LOL.


----------



## lawnranger2005 (Feb 8, 2008)

Whats up long island. I grew up in Levittown If you want snow and cheaper living move to michigan. I plowed about 15 times now. My sisters in lindenhurst she has perennials starting in february.I moved out here in 88. Just miss the ocean and salt water fishing. Not as much traffic either. Peace !! James


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnranger2005;527901 said:


> Whats up long island. I grew up in Levittown If you want snow and cheaper living move to michigan. I plowed about 15 times now. My sisters in lindenhurst she has perennials starting in february.I moved out here in 88. Just miss the ocean and salt water fishing. Not as much traffic either. Peace !! James


My wife grew up in levittown, off the turn pike. I am in Massapequa. Id love to move out there but she would never go and we both have steady jobs here. Wow 15 time?!!??!!?? I wish we had that.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

The hotel I plow has 3 manhole covers that are plow killers. I go real slow and lift the plow but when you are tired and forget, BAM. I have to tighten up the plow mount to the front of the truck but other than that all was good. I was plowing for a while with a friends F-350 Diesel and loved the 9 foot blade. It made the big jobs real easy. I have plow wings on my Meyers and was amazed at how fast I was able to take care of accounts. A lot tha took 45 minutes only took 20. The cleanup time was minimal so I am glad I put them on. This was my first storm with them on.
All in all it was a good storm, Started at 7am and finished at 11 pm.


----------



## lawnranger2005 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well its snowing today 3" to 6" that will bring us up to around 75 " so far this year . Rich i grew up off gardiners ave did your wife go to division h. s. i went to macarthur. been watching radar looks like it will just miss the island. by a couple hairs 15" inch in buffalo.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnranger2005;528410 said:


> Well its snowing today 3" to 6" that will bring us up to around 75 " so far this year . Rich i grew up off gardiners ave did your wife go to division h. s. i went to macarthur. been watching radar looks like it will just miss the island. by a couple hairs 15" inch in buffalo.


Behind the super market? She went to Island trees. I went to boces with some guys that went to division. Ya that missed us, we are getting some flurries now, it is going to be cold tomorrow, lowes in the single digits, Friday looks like some snow, but ill believe it when i see it. 75" i dont think we have seen that much snow in 15 years lol.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I should make fun of you for the BOCES thing, but I won't.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;530450 said:


> I should make fun of you for the BOCES thing, but I won't.


Why is that?? I hated school i really never went, i was always good with my hands so i decided to make something of my self and try this. I loved it, it made me focus more. It was a Carpentry class. The teacher had a big business on the side. I worked for him in the summer, weekends and only breaks. I got a diploma, i had something else to add to a resumes and my applications. And now 8 years later i am making really good money. It worked for me.


----------



## lawnranger2005 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Rich I played soccer for island trees. yeah I didnt do very well in school but i went to vocational ed. out here is the same as boces Gaurantee I can fix anything, While lawnboy emphasize on BOY plays withhimself while some one like us fixes his equiptment. I took welding, electric, and woodshop,also before that sheet metal.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Don't worry I was just playing with ya. Back in the day one of my best friends went to BOCES and we tortured him about it at the time because we took it as though he couldn't even hack regular high school. Which was true, for him- & it's not like any of the (book)smart kids went there when I was growing up. Anyway- turns out that BOCES really is a great thing, worked well for him too. Meanwhile, those of us who made fun of BOCES guy would have been better off there ourselves. It really is a good program and I was just bustin your cajones. Why? Cause it's winter and there's no snow and I'm bored. :salute:


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

lawnranger2005;531589 said:


> Hey Rich I played soccer for island trees. yeah I didnt do very well in school but i went to vocational ed. out here is the same as boces Gaurantee I can fix anything, While lawnboy emphasize on BOY plays withhimself while some one like us fixes his equiptment. I took welding, electric, and woodshop,also before that sheet metal.


We always kicked your butt in soccer. Go GC! Way to spell.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Call me the Bobby Gedd of plowsite, starting...............now.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnranger2005;531589 said:


> Hey Rich I played soccer for island trees. yeah I didnt do very well in school but i went to vocational ed. out here is the same as boces Gaurantee I can fix anything, While lawnboy emphasize on BOY plays withhimself while some one like us fixes his equiptment. I took welding, electric, and woodshop,also before that sheet metal.


I was a soccer player too. I was on the Plainedge Bobcats. The school i went too was called Levittown Memorial Vocation Center. I took carpentry. In the 12th grade year they had electrical, plumbing, hvac etc. I took a welding program after school.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hosed Again!!!!*

Well guys, looks like we got hosed again. Looked promising about an hour ago, it was snowing like mad, put a quick 1/2 - 3/4" down, now steady rain, snow is gone & temp is up to 35*. I knew we couldn't get lucky 2 weeks in a row!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i guess most of jersey is getn the same as you..


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

linycctitan;532267 said:


> Well guys, looks like we got hosed again. Looked promising about an hour ago, it was snowing like mad, put a quick 1/2 - 3/4" down, now steady rain, snow is gone & temp is up to 35*. I knew we couldn't get lucky 2 weeks in a row!!


All we got was a dusting then all rain and by 1- 2am it all stopped. That sucked.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Well we had another tease today. Black sky with flurries that just ended about 10 minutes ago. :realmad:


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

This whole winter was horrible.... I've spent more time putting plows and salters on trucks and taking them off than actually plowing.............


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bluerage94;532688 said:


> This whole winter was horrible.... I've spent more time putting plows and salters on trucks and taking them off than actually plowing.............


I know what your saying. I left work yesterday, got home hooked up the plow. And waited. I stayed up to about 3 am. LOL. This is crazy. I spoke to my dad today, he said when he got up today there was 6" down and still snowing. i am taking a ride up by him this coming weekend. Hopefully it will snow up there.


----------



## lawnranger2005 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey It looks like you guys save a lot of money on plow equiptment. and wear on scraper blades. lol Hey do they still use sand on the roads out here they use salt. and there is a shortage of salt they started mixing sand in it. up around 78" total so far. I'll try to send some snow that way. I can have it shipped Take it easy.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnranger2005;533116 said:


> Hey It looks like you guys save a lot of money on plow equiptment. and wear on scraper blades. lol Hey do they still use sand on the roads out here they use salt. and there is a shortage of salt they started mixing sand in it. up around 78" total so far. I'll try to send some snow that way. I can have it shipped Take it easy.


I know tell me about it. Very few people around here have older trucks and plows. Everything i have seen is 2000 and newer. Same with the town trucks. All new 2005 and newer F350 pick ups with meyer plows. Newer f450 dumps with meyer plows. Yes they do which sucks. The dont even pre treat. The last storm we had i think there was like 80 accidents during the evening rush hour. The down even do a good job on the secondary streets. It is horriable. They have always use mix. They use the salt only on the 135, and the 495. Thats about it. They were saying there is still a chance of snow this month. i think they said the average is 8 -12" in march. We will have to see. Yes please send some this way. I am really bored here. Be safe out there.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Quality SR;532425 said:


> All we got was a dusting then all rain and by 1- 2am it all stopped. That sucked.


How about this.... I got up at 4am to check, pouring rain, nothing on the ground, so I turn off my alarm clock and go back to sleep. At quarter to 7 my phone rings and its one of my guys asking how come he didn't get called in! I tell him to look out the window and go back to sleep, there's nothing out there and we don't get paid to push rain water! He then tells me to put on my glasses becuase he's got about 3.5" on the ground!! Where he lives, about 6 miles north of me, is where a majority of my accounts are! I told him I'll call him back in a minute, because the last time he told me that it was only about an inch. I call a freind who lives & works up that way and he says "Yeah, been out since 4:30, I'm just about finishing up. Why, you need a hand?"!! Called my guys in, had my buddy do a few, ran around like a chicken without a head for a few hours but got the route done before it melted!! The guys that I spoke to that were out early all said that it was snowing like crazy until about 4-4:30 then it stopped and around 5 it started raining. In 14+ years of doing this, I have never had this happen!! This winter is totally screwed up!!!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I believe the fat lady has sung. All the plows and salters will be put to bed this weekend. This season was an official bust.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

No more snow. Time to landscape. Maybe I'll be back at it next year, maybe not. I might make more money next year selling my snowblowers and extra salt! Have fun everyone.


----------



## SNOWMANTFM (Oct 29, 2007)

*Snowless Ny Metro*

3yrs In A Row Guys This Isnt Long Island This Is Virginia Beach Well I Seen This Coming On Jan 15th It Was To Dam Warm Put My Order In For A Mr Softee Truck I Can Run That Year Round At This Rate


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Oh Well*

I think you guys are right, it may be time to put everything away and get ready for cleanups. This season was slow, but not a total wash. Had 3 pushable events and 8 salt events. Hopefully it'll be better next time around. Be safe out there this summer.


----------

